

What's in a [domain] name? Would a reddit by any other name smell as sweet? - sokoloff

Thinking solely of the impact of the domain name for a given company name, consider the following:<p>Suppose the company name for some hypothetical checkers afficiando site is "King Me". What are the relative merits of the following domain name choices?<p>kingme.com
king-me.com
king.me
king.me.com
kingme.net
kingme.org<p>Presuming the venture has profit motives, is the choice of domain name at all relevant to the likelihood of business success?<p>Assuming one of those domain names were available in the primary market, and your first preference were domain-parked on sedo, what would you be willing to pay at sedo?
======
rms
Ultimately the domain doesn't determine success. It's still really nice to
have a .com -- I'd say you should try and find a .com that is available and
don't pay squatting fees. It's just not worth it. You definitely don't want a
-.

.net really isn't great, but it won't make or break your site. I'd rather have
a .net domain than one with a -. Here's some domains I found on
instantdomainsearch that were available.

kingedout.com kingedup.com kingedoff.com checkeredking.com kingscheck.com
checkerking.net kingsrow.net checkermate.net checkersmate.com

kingme.com is an awesome domain name though -- if you have the money and it's
around $500... go for it. $10k is not worth spending your own money.

------
kleevr
You could use the y.XX domain to secure the naming you like (e.g. del.icio.us)
supposing the first order-name (yXX.com - e.g. delicious.com) was taken. Then
after getting enough users, testing, and funding: you could then afford to buy
it out from whomever owned it or is squating on it.

~~~
13ren
Wouldn't your success push the price up?

